# Our puppy is playing the 'you can't catch me' game. Help!!!



## Philange (Jan 22, 2010)

We have a cute but cheeky 5 mth old Jack Russell cross shitzu (we were also told he as miniature poodle in there somewhere too. We have to very very watchful when we open the front door to our apartment that he doesn't run out between our legs and down the stairs onto the street because he's done it a couple of times (this morning) and will run straight out onto the road and when we go down to get him back he plays the 'you can't catch me' game. Even treats won't get him back. When he did it this morning he nearly got hit by a car which nearly gave my wife and I heart attacks. I'm still shaking. We finally caught him by luring him to us with some tasty chicken, but the bummer here is that he probably thinks we a rewarding him for this behavior. What to do? Help? anyone? Phil and Ange


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Before you open the front door you need to either put him on a lead or put him behind another door before he gets killed. To teach his recall you need a safe place with him on a long line and a pocket full of treats. Never chase him all that will teach him is how to run faster.


----------



## Philange (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for that! Any more ideas would be greatly appreciated too.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is how I would teach a recall
Start with him on a long line some where with as few distractions as possible in your pocket have a selection of good treats eg liver chicken sausage and a tug toy if he likes these. If he is a bit hungry this will help. Let him wander around and when he starts to come to you call him, when he gets to you treat him or have a game of tug with him and then let him wander again. Once he has got this then call him while he is not on his way to you, if he doesn't come then use the long line to help him on his way, treat or play and release him as before. Once he has got this then I would sometimes run away from him and have him chase me for his treat or toy. Now I would start to add distractions and by this I mean another dog a good distance away. You may have to go back a step and use the line to bring him to you at first. The rest is just building the amount of distractions and the proximity of distractions. In between working with the distractions get him to your low distraction area and start him returning with no line.

Rules For A Recall
1 Once he is off the line no matter how long he takes to come back don't shout at him just give him a small reward
2 Have a selection of treats so he never knows what he is going to get.
3 If he does a real quick recall or from a good distraction double or triple treat him.
4 Take your time,don't push him onto the next step untill he is ready, set him up for success.
5 Don't let a recall mean the end of the fun, recall reward release.

All this may take a few weeks or it may take a few months all dogs are different. There are no short cuts.


----------



## Philange (Jan 22, 2010)

Mate, that's awesome. Thanks so much. I will be out there today trying out your tips. Cheers, phil


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> re OP -
> _ We have to very very watchful when we open the front door to our apartment that he doesn't * run out between our legs and down the stairs onto the street * because he's done it a couple of times (this morning) and * will run straight out onto the road * and when we go down to get him back he plays the 'you can't catch me' game. Even treats won't get him back. When he did it this morning * he nearly got hit by a car * which nearly gave my wife and I heart attacks. I'm still shaking. _


do not rely ONLY on training! :eek6: 
he is a teenager now... any day he may decide to test the bounds or break the rules, and it only takes ONE error to have an injured or dead dog. the risk IMO is not worth it. :nonod:

install a baby-gate or other barrier that KEEPS him safely-away from the open door... about 10-ft back is good - 
OR install a tether on an eye-bolt screwed into the baseboard, OUT of the traffic path, where he has a comfy mat to rest whilst U deal with the door, post, delivery, visitor, bring in groceries, etc. the tether should be no more than 18-inches long, MAX. 
clip the tether to the dog *every* time before opening the door - and be sure his collar is correctly adjusted for size, and that he CANNOT back-out of it!!

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Just in case I didn't make it clear the recall training is for when you are out walking, at home use the two door method.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a 5 month old Yorkshire Terrier and NEVER answer the door unless he is on a lead, or in his crate or I am holding him, or he is shut behind another door. I also have a child safety gate and find this very useful. He is just at that age. I live on a cul de sac but I am still considering gates on the front drive. I know from previous dogs if you let them win this game it continues and you are in for an hour or more's game of catch me. Frustrating if youre going out!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

For escaping from the house, use all the safety measures already described. For 'can't catch me' outside, don't get drawn into a game you can NEVER win, instead turn the tables and run away from the dog, shouting like a nutter, hide behind trees and prance about. The dog will follow you and and you can lead it into safer areas, eventually it will have had enough and you can catch it using the tasty treats you carry in your pocket at all times.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

rep for that, ziggy!  good on ya... 
--- t


----------



## jack-russell (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi there,

I'd recommend teaching your puppy the Stay command. Just sit him down, take a step or two away from him, and then reward. It might help at first to hold your hand up in a "Stop" gesture as some dogs naturally respond to this. Just start small at first. The idea is to let him succeed and get the idea, then start moving further away each time. Practice it near a door in your house. When he gets good at staying, put him in the Stay position, walk through the door, and come back through. If he stays even when you're out of sight, give him an extra jackpot reward.

As for running away, what others have said here about not chasing him is good advice. If you chase, he's just going to think it's a game. You need to get his attention and make him want to come to you. Teach the recall as recommended above, but start out doing it in a low distraction environment, then gradually introduce distractions as he gets the hang of it. Often a dog can come on call in the back yard, but not in a high excitement situation. That's why you have to train with distractions.

Hope this helps,
Tom


----------

